

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day - cassandraleong
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1679722/the-data-that-proves-breakfast-is-the-most-important-meal-of-the-day

======
richij
What utter tosh. Those 'data' prove nothing of the sort.

